# Once you go Kindle, can you ever go back?



## Sparkplug (Feb 13, 2009)

Back to regular printed books, that is...  

I received my Kindle as a surprise Christmas present and it hasn't left my side in the past two months. But since it was a surprise gift, I had bought a few regular print books from the used bookstore right before Christmas.  So, I now have 4-5 books laying around the house waiting for me to read. I want to read these books, it's just that I have been so enamoured with my Kindle, I have bought new Kindle books just to read on it. 

The practical side of me says I should read those remaining printed books before buying anymore Kindle books, but I just can't seem to pick them up. I started reading one last weekend, and I'm only on page 60 -- usually by now I'd be almost done, if I hadn't already finished.

Is it just me? Or is it a wider phenomenon hitting Kindle owners nationwide?


----------



## Kathy (Nov 5, 2008)

It's not just you. I did the same thing. I forced myself to finish the 3 hardback books I had, but gave up and bought the paperbacks on the Kindle to read. I just couldn't go back. Maybe in another month or so.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Some of us can and some of us can't.  I've gone back and forth myself.  I have a lot of books that may never be Kindleized, at least not in my lifetime.  If I want to reread them, and I do, then it's got to be in the dtv.  

I've read a couple of new dtv's, but I've probably got 20 more in my TBR pile that I will probably not get around to reading.  The vast majority of my reading is Kindled.


----------



## Jesslyn (Oct 29, 2008)

I couldn't.  I was about 100 pages into Patrick Rothfuss' book and waited until it was available on the Kindle before continuing.  I really tried, but it wasn't the same.


----------



## Anne (Oct 29, 2008)

I have not read a DTB since I have gotten my Kindle. Soon I am going to give away just about all my DTB. I can use the self space for other things. I will use one of the selves for my Kindle covers etc. The only DTB  I will read now are my  school books.


----------



## WolfePrincess73 (Dec 2, 2008)

I much prefer my Kindle, but sometimes there is a book I really want to read or re-read that is not available for the Kindle. In thoses cases, the DTV still works. I might complain about it, the ink on my fingers and not as easy to hold with one hand, but I still enjoy the story.


----------



## KindleKid (Feb 11, 2009)

Sometimes i still open up a real book. Mostly when i want to re-read something i've read in the past


----------



## Cowgirl (Nov 1, 2008)

No more DTB's for me .... except cookbooks.


----------



## VMars (Feb 8, 2009)

I have a feeling I won't be going back. Already I don't want any more DTBs cluttering up my place. I will give away the ones I didn't much like, I'll be keeping the ones I love and probably re-read those now and then...but  who knows? Might end up hating it and buying the Kindle versions.


----------



## stevene9 (Nov 9, 2008)

I couldn't go back. I tried. I have about 2 dozen books I haven't read. I am hoping they come out for the Kindle, because while I've tried, I have conceded that I will only read Kindle books from now on. The hard back books are too heavy and cumbersome. The paperback are too filthy with ink getting on my hands and I constantly lose my place when I fall asleep while reading (which I do every night). I fall asleep, drop the book, and completely lose my place. Since I do this every night, it is not an isolated occurrence. When I do this with the Kindle, the Kindle just goes to sleep. When I wake it up it is either on the correct page, or, if it accidentally hits the new page button while it slipped down, it might be a page or two off, but still easy to find my place. No going back for me.

Steve


----------



## TM (Nov 25, 2008)

I have read just one DTB since getting my Kindle... and have been buying Kindle version of books i already have read if I want to re-read anything (well, if they are avialable). I find it a lot harder to read DTBs now... I do have a few I haven;t read yet, and aren;t available on Kindle - so I will eventually get to them in the DTV... but won;t be as easy or convienent as reading on my Kindle.


----------



## SusanCassidy (Nov 9, 2008)

It is so much easier for me to read on the Kindle, I can't bring myself to read a DTB, except for Harry Potter.  I had to use a large magnifying glass to reread HP the last time, plus some of the books are large, so not nearly as pleasant as the Kindle.


----------



## auntmarge (Dec 4, 2008)

I'm pretty much hooked, except for picture books (e.g., just borrowed a book on microphotography from the library). I haven't read a regular print DTB in months. The Kindle is just so easy to hold and always has a selection from which to choose. Even my magazine subs are languishing on the bookshelf, and I'm slowly letting them expire, except for _Archaeology _and, on the Kindle, the _New Yorker_.


----------



## worktolive (Feb 3, 2009)

I've got about 8 DTBs sitting around waiting for me to read them, but I think they're going to be waiting for quite awhile. I keep picking them up, then putting them right back down. I'd buy them in ebook form if I could, but none of them have been released that way (I check every once in awhile just to make sure). I thought about just donating them to the library but I figure if something happens to my K, I'll have them as a backup.


----------



## jaspertyler (Feb 13, 2009)

Oh my, in the last year I have read 61 books and only 13 of them were on Kindle.  I have 5 bookshelves full of books and am making myself read them so I dont' purchase them again


----------



## ElLector (Feb 13, 2009)

I'm "bi" when it comes down to reading books.  I read from my Kindle and from the printed form as well.  I think it adds flavor to one's reading.  I just finished reading the paperback version of The Brothers Karamazov, and now I'm reading the hardcover Julie Rose translation of Les Miserables.  I can't be without my Kindle, but I can't be without my regular books either.  I go both ways.


----------



## mwvickers (Jan 26, 2009)

ElLector said:


> I'm "bi" when it comes down to reading books. I read from my Kindle and from the printed form as well. I think it adds flavor to one's reading. I just finished reading the paperback version of The Brothers Karamazov, and now I'm reading the hardcover Julie Rose translation of Les Miserables. I can't be without my Kindle, but I can't be without my regular books either. I go both ways.


Yay! I'm not the only one who has this problem.


----------



## Lynn (Nov 4, 2008)

I just read a paperback because it was not available in Kindle version and it took some getting used to again. I just couldn't get comfortable holding it. Thankfully it was a short book. I have a couple others I still need to read and guess I will get to them eventually.

Lynn L


----------



## idolguy (Dec 31, 2008)

Sparkplug said:


> Back to regular printed books, that is...
> .....


I've found myself reading some books I'd purchased before my Kindle. I'm reading them more slowly, but I still intend to finish the ones I've started and read the others.

And don't forget, there are still terrific books that are not on the Kindle. If I really want to read the book, I won't let the fact that it's not on the Kindle stop me from reading it.

What I have noticed is that I'm not buying a new "dead tree books". All of my purchases have been Kindle books.


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

I haven't gone back to dtb's other than textbooks. Its just too hard to carry additional books around, but my kindle fits perfectly next to my diary in my bag


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

I'm still getting books from the library, but now I'm really noticing how uncomfortable they are to read, particularly in bed. Heavy and clumsy.... 

I set up a wishlist on Amazon just for books I want to read, and I'm going to buy them instead as the prices fall/they become available.


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

I haven't picked up a "paper" book other than my bible since getting my Kindle. I even bought a bible for my Kindle and although it is OK, I still prefer to use it for my weekly bible study that I attend... Oh, my bible study materials and workbooks are still on paper... but everything else has been Kindle only. I even bought Kindle editions of 4 books that I had just purchased 2 weeks before getting the Kindle and gave those books to friends for Christmas.


----------



## tessa (Nov 1, 2008)

I read DTB in the tub, I don't care if a paperback gets wet.  I tried using a zip bag with my Kindle but it was too much trouble.


----------



## Arkhan (Feb 17, 2009)

ElLector said:


> I'm "bi" when it comes down to reading books. I read from my Kindle and from the printed form as well. I think it adds flavor to one's reading. I just finished reading the paperback version of The Brothers Karamazov, and now I'm reading the hardcover Julie Rose translation of Les Miserables. I can't be without my Kindle, but I can't be without my regular books either. I go both ways.


This will have to stand true for me as well. I am starting to see there are quite a few books that Kindle just doesn't have. Not to mention I have way too many to purchase on Kindle again. I imagine there are still times where a good solid book will feel nice. At least I don't have to carry them around if I don't want to. To be honest I can't say it will stop me from buying hardcover versions of books that I really want for my collection but that remains to be seen.


----------



## Sherlock (Dec 17, 2008)

I don't know.  I don't have my Kindle yet, but what I have noticed is that I have little patience for DTBs now.  I'm reading "A Game of Thrones" waiting for my K and it's becoming more and more annoying to hold...it's a fat paperback and awkward.  All very odd since I have no Kindle experience.


----------



## stevene9 (Nov 9, 2008)

ElLector said:


> I just finished reading the paperback version of The Brothers Karamazov, and now I'm reading the hardcover Julie Rose translation of Les Miserables.


I feel like a literary moron next to you. I'm just finishing the 10th book in The Dresner Files sci fi series, and am about to start Dean and Me by Jerry Lewis about the careers and relationship between Dean Martin and Jerrry Lewis. I have seen the Broadway musical "Les Miserables" about 5 times, but that's about as close as I get to great literature these days.

Steve


----------



## Ron (Feb 12, 2009)

I sold my K1 a few days ago and while waiting for my K2 have been reading real books. It took me a while to remember that you must actually turn your own pages. I can't see that ever catching on,  can you?


----------



## Ron (Feb 12, 2009)

Oh, I forgot to ask what DTB stands for.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Ron said:


> Oh, I forgot to ask what DTB stands for.


Dead Tree Book


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Interestingly, my little publishing imprint (Bristlecone Pine Press) is working collaboratively with a print publisher to print a version of L.A. Mischief, which right now exists only in ebook form. The book designer sent me the first draft of the designed pages yesterday and I thought, hey, that looks pretty good, and different from the Kindle! Still, if I was buying, I'd go for the Kindle book.

Here's a link...


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

I bought a paperback yesterday.  The Hot Rock by Donald Westlake.  It's the first one in a series.  There are approximately 14 books in the series, and the first 8 are not kindlized.  I got tired of waiting.  So I had my local bookstore order it for me.    

I went through my bookshelves yesterday and took out all of the books that I would not like to read again.  There is a very small library near my new job.  I'm going to donate them to that library.  There are others that I bought last fall before I even knew such a thing as Kindle existed.  I have made a list of them in my Notepad for Kindle so that I do not repurchase them.  At least not until I read them the first time.  If they are a reread, then I probably will get them for my Kindle.  

I must say that while I love reading on my Kindle, there is nothing like it, it was nice to buy a book yesterday.  I love buying books.  
deb


----------



## crebel (Jan 15, 2009)

Not by choice, it just feels too awkward now and the print too small.  I have read a minimum of a book a day for many, many years and haven't purchased or read a DTB since July 08.  The only way I would go back is if (God Forbid), I became Kindleless.


----------



## r0b0d0c (Feb 16, 2009)

Maybe it's partly my new-found passion (addiction?) to the Kindle, but I think that the only DTBs I'll be reading will be ones that aren't available for the Kindle yet. Hopefully Mr. Bezos will come through with his plans for all books to be available electronically - how great would that be? 

I'll probably still buy some paper books for friends and family - at least until I get them "Kindlized!"


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

In the four weeks since I had my eye surgery, I have been adjusting the font much more. The other day, in a waiting room, I wanted to read an article in OK magazine (is Katie Holmes really pregnant again?) and the print was just much too small.

L


----------



## Cherie (Feb 3, 2009)

Anne said:


> ...Soon I am going to give away just about all my DTB. I can use the self space for other things. I will use one of the selves for my Kindle covers etc.


   

I'm with you!


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Ron said:


> I sold my K1 a few days ago and while waiting for my K2 have been reading real books. It took me a while to remember that you must actually turn your own pages. I can't see that ever catching on, can you?


This was posted a while ago, but for you new guys ...


----------



## Guest (Feb 21, 2009)

Like I said before, once you get used to silk, it's hard to go back to burlap.

I just thought of something else, Leslie has a guy(HuJaK) for an AV and no one thinks she's a guy, but so many people seem to think I'm a girl. Why? I have one of these.









I still have 2 or 3 books left over from before I got my Kindle. I don't know if I'll ever read them.


----------



## Cherie (Feb 3, 2009)

I still read the occasional DTB, and even buy one when it's not available on Kindle or it's something with lots of illustrations. (I recently bought a big paperback biography because I like looking at the pictures. If I'd had the K2 with its new & improved grayscale, I might have gone Kindle with it.)

BUT...it is SO much easier to read on the Kindle! Right now I'm plowing through a 350-page paperback. Have really gotten bogged down. I can't read it while eating lunch, because it takes both hands to hold and turn the pages. I can't read it while walking to work, because I'm doing a lot of underlining, which is effortless with the Kindle but with paper pages and a pencil I have to stop walking to do it or else the line goes all squiggly. Even when I have time, a pleasant seat, and both hands available, instead of sinking into the book, I'm easily distracted. Reading a paper book just seems like _work_, whereas with the Kindle it's the simplest thing in the world.


----------



## r0b0d0c (Feb 16, 2009)

gertiekindle said:


> This was posted a while ago, but for you new guys ...


LOL - this video will now be included in my e-mails encouraging family and friends to become "Kindlized!"


----------



## r0b0d0c (Feb 16, 2009)

Cherie said:


> I still read the occasional DTB, and even buy one when it's not available on Kindle or it's something with lots of illustrations. (I recently bought a big paperback biography because I like looking at the pictures. If I'd had the K2 with its new & improved grayscale, I might have gone Kindle with it.)
> 
> BUT...it is SO much easier to read on the Kindle! Right now I'm plowing through a 350-page paperback. Have really gotten bogged down. I can't read it while eating lunch, because it takes both hands to hold and turn the pages. I can't read it while walking to work, because I'm doing a lot of underlining, which is effortless with the Kindle but with paper pages and a pencil I have to stop walking to do it or else the line goes all squiggly. Even when I have time, a pleasant seat, and both hands available, instead of sinking into the book, I'm easily distracted. Reading a paper book just seems like _work_, whereas with the Kindle it's the simplest thing in the world.


You've really summarized it nicely! While I realize that part of my enthusiasm is the "newness" of my Kindle, the more long-term attraction is the ease of use! It's effortless, it's always with me (lol - since just getting it yesterday!), I have an incredible selection of reading materials easily accessible without even getting up, and if I want something else, I just click over to the Kindle Store!


----------



## Aravis60 (Feb 18, 2009)

I do occasionally read a DTB, but I hardly ever buy one. Since I got my kindle, the only books that I bought have been new books in series that I was already reading that were not available on kindle.


----------



## Guest (Feb 21, 2009)

I was reading my Kindle yesterday afternoon and I thought oh my this is just too cool.  I have had it since Novemeber and I still think that.

I think the Kindle is to books what the car was to horses.  Horses are still around, books will be too.


----------



## Cowgirl (Nov 1, 2008)

ElLector said:


> I'm "bi" when it comes down to reading books. I read from my Kindle and from the printed form as well. I think it adds flavor to one's reading. I just finished reading the paperback version of The Brothers Karamazov, and now I'm reading the hardcover Julie Rose translation of Les Miserables. I can't be without my Kindle, but I can't be without my regular books either. I go both ways.


Not that there's anything wrong with that....


----------



## kim (Nov 20, 2008)

I have a photography book that I really want to learn something from but I can't make myself do it. Even though I'm between Kindles, I spend my time here instead of reading my dtb.


----------



## Guest (Feb 21, 2009)

Don't ask, don't tell...oops too late.


----------



## jaylynn (Feb 2, 2009)

I go back and forth and I always will.  I still buy paper books when the covers are gorgeous and I know I'll want them in my permanent (physical) library.  But I do notice, especially with huge hardcovers (like the 800 page "Drood" I'm reading now) that my habit of being a "lolling" reader, that is, lolling around in bed-- is much easier with a Kindle!


----------



## Anju  (Nov 8, 2008)

I have over 1,000 DTBs, most that I have read and some I have not.  My favorites that I will re-read I buy 1 or maybe 2 (depends on price) a month to replace on my kindle.  I make myself read DTBs just so I can get through my library and get rid of them all, but I do read kindle in between as a treat because I have been such a good girl to suffer through that manual page turning.   

I have not bought any DTB since I got my kindle and have no plans to.  I belong to a DTB Book Club and have a very difficult time reading the books, the ones we have suggested here are so much more fun, and not quite as snobbish.  "They" only read award winners, or New York Times best sellers, etc.  Some are enjoyable and some are not, I have found vampires and sci-fi here which is really cool.


----------



## Panjo (Dec 21, 2008)

I'm in the same boat- I have a couple paperback books around here that I'd love to read, but instead I keep buying new books for my Kindle. I also have a book that a friend loaned me at work just sitting there staring at me. I can't bring myself to read it! I do have a few parenting books that aren't yet available on Kindle, or that I might want to share with my (un-kindled) husband, but that's about it.


----------



## Sparkplug (Feb 13, 2009)

Glad to see I'm not the only one who has this problem! I decided to make a commitment to finish my last remaining DTBs before buying a new Kindle book. I'm going to finish them, even if I need to have my husband hide my Kindle until they're done. The practical side of me won't buy those DTBs on Kindle. Then it will be Kindle all the way (at least if there isn't a book that I want to read that is only available in DTB-form).


----------



## egh34 (Jan 11, 2009)

One of my determining factors for getting the Kindle was I saw that someone on one of my book boards had a kindle, but also checked books out from the library. That gave me "permission" to use both the Kindle and the library. I doubt I will be actually buying any more books tho. But I am a fairly avid reader, about 3 books a week. If I buy them all for my kindle, I will be very broke in a few months! Course, I don't have my kindle yet...next Thursday, but that is my intention.


----------



## Guest (Feb 21, 2009)

Just remember there are 100's of thousands of free books out there for your Kindle.  If you like the classics and public domain books, you can read the rest of your life and never spend a dime on a new book.

Not many of us can do that but it's possible.


----------



## jmeaders (Jan 8, 2009)

Well, since I'll be out of town this week I broke down and bought two DTB today at B & N.  I could get them on Kindle too.  The second one will probably get returned if I haven't started it by the time I get home.  Man.


----------



## Encender Vaquero (Feb 14, 2009)

Sparkplug said:


> Glad to see I'm not the only one who has this problem!


Well, for me I, ...wait, is that really you pictured Sparkplug? --I think I'm in love again...sorry, what was the question?


----------



## Arkhan (Feb 17, 2009)

I actually just went out and bought a new book today. Borders sent that 40% off coupon and that is a no brainer for some of my series. Unfortunately I love some books from smaller publishing houses that just don't do eBooks. Until they do, I have no choice if I want to read their releases.


----------



## Sparkplug (Feb 13, 2009)

Encender Vaquero said:


> Well, for me I, ...wait, is that really you pictured Sparkplug? --I think I'm in love again...sorry, what was the question?


That's me. Thanks for the compliment, you made my day. Now I need to stop procrastinating on this board and go read my DTB.


----------



## r0b0d0c (Feb 16, 2009)

Vampyre said:


> Just remember there are 100's of thousands of free books out there for your Kindle. If you like the classics and public domain books, you can read the rest of your life and never spend a dime on a new book.
> 
> Not many of us can do that but it's possible.


I've discovered all of the "mobi" collections in the Kindle Store ( Complete Works of ... Mark Twain, H.G. Wells, Jules Verne, L. Frank Baum, etc., etc.) for $4.79 that will keep me reading for years! Sure you can get free downloads, but the couple of these I've downloaded are easy to navigate, and don't have all the line breaks to distract me.

I'll still buy new $9.99 books, but I've rediscovered the classics that I never found time to read before! Now, if I just didn't have so many work hours.....


----------



## Guest (Feb 21, 2009)

If the boards were so interesting today, i'd be reading my Kindle now.  I'm at work.


----------



## marianneg (Nov 4, 2008)

I'm mostly ruined.  I still read technical books and such in DT form, and I occasionally read one at work, where I can't take my Kindle.  If I have access to the Kindle, though, I'll be reading on that.


----------



## kim (Nov 20, 2008)

r0b0d0c said:


> I've discovered all of the "mobi" collections in the Kindle Store ( Complete Works of ... Mark Twain, H.G. Wells, Jules Verne, L. Frank Baum, etc., etc.) for $4.79 that will keep me reading for years! Sure you can get free downloads, but the couple of these I've downloaded are easy to navigate, and don't have all the line breaks to distract me.
> 
> I'll still buy new $9.99 books, but I've rediscovered the classics that I never found time to read before! Now, if I just didn't have so many work hours.....


You know about feedbooks and manybooks, right? You can get classics (public domain) for free.

I hope I don't get into an accident on the way to work, I can see it now. I'm sorry miss, but your ER doctor isn't available, he's busy reading his Kindle.


----------



## r0b0d0c (Feb 16, 2009)

kim said:


> You know about feedbooks and manybooks, right? You can get classics (public domain) for free.
> 
> I hope I don't get into an accident on the way to work, I can see it now. I'm sorry miss, but your ER doctor isn't available, he's busy reading his Kindle.


Thanks for the suggestions - I've looked in both of these, and although the public domain book downloads are free, I haven't found entire collections of authors to download in a single file - and the couple of author collection downloads I've bought from Amazon (mobireader) are nicely organized and easy to navigate between books (worth the under-$5 price, to me). Until

I've looked into both of these, and most of the "classics" that I've looked for are there - and maybe I just haven't found them yet, but do they have compilations of authors in a single download? If not, I don't mind paying the small fee (under $5) to Amazon for the mobi collections, which (at least the couple I've downloaded) are nicely organized and easy to navigate between books. (And without tags/folders, having compilations will make my searches faster!)

Oh, and I DO bring my Kindle to work to read in the E.R.!


----------



## Kind (Jan 28, 2009)

I do read a hard copy from time to time. It's a nice change once in a while.


----------



## kim (Nov 20, 2008)

r0b0d0c said:


> Thanks for the suggestions - I've looked in both of these, and although the public domain book downloads are free, I haven't found entire collections of authors to download in a single file - and the couple of author collection downloads I've bought from Amazon (mobireader) are nicely organized and easy to navigate between books (worth the under-$5 price, to me). Until
> 
> I've looked into both of these, and most of the "classics" that I've looked for are there - and maybe I just haven't found them yet, but do they have compilations of authors in a single download? If not, I don't mind paying the small fee (under $5) to Amazon for the mobi collections, which (at least the couple I've downloaded) are nicely organized and easy to navigate between books. (And without tags/folders, having compilations will make my searches faster!)
> 
> Oh, and I DO bring my Kindle to work to read in the E.R.!


I didn't realize those collections were so nice. I might have to go check them out.

And I agree, they do need tags (or something) soon, don't they


----------

